# Is a generator the only option?



## The Peaky Grinder (Jan 28, 2021)

Hi guys,

I'm new to coffee forums and new to coffee! I am starting up a coffee van business and will have a pitch without mains power. Is

a generator my only option? I've been looking a silent inverter generators and have been advised I need to cater for 6.5 KW (small

coffee machine, grinder, marco boiler and small fridge. It just seems very large and heavy and very expensive...I'm really confused??

I'm hoping there is a better option!

Any help or advice greatly appreciated :0)


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

I don't have experience of this but do know that if you rely on an inverter then the storage for the electricity will need to be specced out not only for the maximum rate you'll need (amps at voltage , aka KW)but also for time (amps at voltage for hours, aka kW Hours). A particular inverter may be fine for 6.5kW , but if it only delivers enough to power the grinder etc for two hours and you plan to trade for six hours then you have a problem, of course that 6.5kW will not be all of the time, the boiler will only be on a heat cycle for a small amount of the trading day, ditto the boiler in the coffee machine and the fridge pump. You probably need a supplier who are familiar with this type of need so have experience of the energy need for a given trading period and given trade levels.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The Peaky Grinder said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new to coffee forums and new to coffee! I am starting up a coffee van business and will have a pitch without mains power. Is
> 
> ...


 There is...get a dual fuel coffee machine (Ideally a lever). So you can run on Gas and 12V using a flojet (or similar) to fill it from a tank below.

Running a normal machine and all the other stuff on an inverter isn't practical. The inverter alone, if it's going to be any good is £500 and that's for perhaps 4 or 5kW. The big problem is the battery power you will need to run it, you will need a LOT of heavy batteries.


----------



## The Peaky Grinder (Jan 28, 2021)

Hi Andy,

Thank you for your advice. Are there other options out there besides generators?


----------



## The Peaky Grinder (Jan 28, 2021)

Hi Dave,

OK thank you...I'm such a girl and really don't know who to go to!! Are there any companies out there that i could talk? I know

really awesome coffee do conversions but i really need to keep my costs down...Many thanks :0)


----------



## Stox (Jul 19, 2020)

Many years ago there was an espresso cart that ran from the forecourt at Brighton station. They used a gas-fired spring lever machine and it's possible there was no electricity involved at all. They didn't last for very long which was a bit sad because I liked their coffee a lot and the staff were a good laugh. I don't know why they disappeared.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Stox said:


> Many years ago there was an espresso cart that ran from the forecourt at Brighton station. They used a gas-fired spring lever machine and it's possible there was no electricity involved at all. They didn't last for very long which was a bit sad because I liked their coffee a lot and the staff were a good laugh. I don't know why they disappeared.


 They would normally use just 12V for a small 12V pump to fill the boiler.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The Peaky Grinder said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> OK thank you...I'm such a girl and really don't know who to go to!! Are there any companies out there that i could talk? I know
> 
> really awesome coffee do conversions but i really need to keep my costs down...Many thanks :0)


 Fracino have a dual fuel lever and the Izzo Pompeii is another (probably more expensive than Fracino).

https://www.fracino.com/dualfuel.html

The Fracinos I believe use the Fiorenzato spring lever group....and in this time of Brexit, british made and easy supply of parts etc.. You can also call them to discuss your requirements and the right machine for you e.g. 1 or 2 group.


----------



## The Peaky Grinder (Jan 28, 2021)

OK that's great thank you, I'll have a look. 🙂


----------

